# bittorrent checking firewall ...



## dimebucker (Sep 7, 2008)

hi i've got a macbook pro 10.5.4, bittorrent will not download, it just says "checking for firewall". The program did work before as i have about 50% of a file downloaded,  i think it may have something to do with a security update recently downloaded, but i can't be sure... please help


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you have a firewall in a router you are on Comcast at all?


----------

